# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Përhapet dhuna në dhjetra qytete të Francës

## Lunesta

Keto ditet e fundit ne Paris dhe rrethinat e tij ka pasur perleshje mes policise dhe emigranteve islamike te cilet jane indinjuar nga trajtimi qe policia i beri dy te rinjve islamike te dyshuar si kontigjent krimi lokal.

Shume vete thone se shkaku i trazirave jane kushtet e keqija ekonomike te ketyre emigranteve. Por me thene te verteten une nuk duket keshtu. Te tilla kushte te keqija i kane dhe shqiptaret, dhe boshnjaket ose ruset e rumunet, vietnamezet dhe brazilianet jo vetem ne France por edhe ne Gjermani, Angli Greqi e kudo. Por nuk degjon te djegin dyqane e makina emigrantet e tjere sepse keta emigrante kane zgjedhur integrimin, sado i veshtire dhe me sakrifica qofte ky. Kurse emigrantet islamike nuk e pranojne integrimin. Ata e shohin me percmim cdo gje perendimore, duke filluar qe nga te demokracis si sistem liberal, e deri tek te rinjte qe puthen lirshem parqeve te evropes. Ata vete nuk duan te integrohen ne nje sistem te i cili per ta eshte dekadent, i urryer dhe i denueshem edhe agresivisht.

Problemi eshte si te zgjidhet kjo ceshtje. Cdo gjenerate e meparshme emigrantesh eshte integruar kollaj ne sistemin socio/ekonomik evropian qe nga afrikanet e der tek kinezet. Keta kane adoptuar mundesite ekonomike dhe demokratike te sistemit per te krijuar individe te cilet kontribuojne ne shoqerite e adoptuara. Kurse me emigrantet islamike eshte ndryshe. Ndersa hipokrizisht shfytezojne mundesite demokratike qe Evropa u ofron per te ushtruar besimin dhe vlerat e tyre, ata perpiqen te minojne cdo gje  evropiane qe bie ndesh me besimin e tyre. Te ardhur si miq ne shtepine e madhe evropiane ata perpiqen te imponojne vlerat e tyre. Dhe nese Evropa nuk i pranon imponimet e tyre arkaike, ka djegje Parisi ose vrasje Van Gogu, Beslan, bomba ne metro Madridi ose Londre.

Si te zgjidhet kjo pune? Te vazhdohet perpjekja per integrim ekonomiko-politik (gje qe ka pasur sukses me shqiptaret/kinezet/afrikanet/ruset) e ketyre individeve e cila ka deshtuar keto 20 vjet, apo te pranohet pamundesia e nje gjeje te tille, dhe te zbatohet ligji ashper mbi kedo qe urren Evropen dhe vlerat e saj? Po nese edhe kjo deshton, a duhet konsideruar nderprerja  e emigracionit negativ nga keto vende dhe te nise deportimi i atyre individeve qe jane te pakenaqur me realitetet evropiane? Apo ka ndonje zgjidhe tjeter?

----------


## Davius

Ajo nuk eshte revolte islamike ne Paris, eshte thjesht revolte per vrasjen e dy te rinjeve parisien nga policia parisine jave me pare...

Policia franceze eshte policia me e koruptuar ne Bote, shih sa filma nje here ka per to, ato nuk jane xhiruar per kot gje, kane te bejne me dicka te vertete...

Edhe njehere nese je anti-islamist, tjereve kjo nuk ju intereson, dhe ate ndjenjen tende manifestoe ne menyre tjeter dhe mos u mundo t'i bindesh edhe tjeret se ajo qe mendon ti eshte e vertete sepse keshtu sepse del qesharak para mases sepse e verteta dihet si nga ti dhe si nga une.

Moderator kontrollo nje cike kete teme.

----------


## Davius

_Po postoj ca lajme te te hedh poshte ate qe ke thene ti zotrote dhe shih se fjala musliman dhe islam nuk perdoret askund tek gazetaret:_

*VAZHDOJNË TRAZIRAT NË PARIS, POLICIA E HETON INCIDENTIN* 

Rreth 1.300 policë mbrëmë tentuan të vendosin rendin në periferinë parisiene, ndërsa emigrantë të rinj, për të nëntën natë me rradhë, vazhdojnë të shkaktojnë trazira masive.

Herët në mëngjes në periferinë e Parisit u dogjën 165 automobila të cilët mbetën pas trazirave të mbrëmshme kur emigrantët qëlluan ndaj automjeteve policore dhe hodhën koktej të Molotovit dhe qëlluan me gurë autobusat.

Një përfaqësues policie njoftoi se janë arrestuar rreth 20 persona, ndërsa pesë policë kanë marrë plagë të lehta.

"Shteti nuk do të heqë dorë, ligji dhe rendi do ta kenë fjalën e fundit", tha dje kryeministri frnacez Dominik de Vilpen lidhur me trazirat aktuale në Paris. Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme Nikolla Sarkozi, tha se ngjarjet nuk janë rezultat i aktiviteteve spontane por të aktiviteteve të organizuara.

Trazirat shpërthyen të enjten e kaluar në periferinë e varfër të Klishi su Boas, pasi dy djalosha të moshës prej 14 deri 16-vjeçare humbën jetën nga një goditje elektrike, duke u fshehur në një stacion elektrik për t'iu shmangur policisë. Drama ndodhi kur ata të paautorizuar hynë në një kantier ndërtimi në një lagje të periferisë. Rrethanat për incidentin tragjik ende nuk janë të qarta.

----------


## Davius

Kryeministri Domique de Villepin mbledh urgjentisht qeverinë për të marrë masat e nevojshme për kalimin e krizës

*Parisi në kaos, dita e shtatë e trazirave*

Bandat kanë djegur disa makina policie, sulmuar dy shkolla fillore dhe grabitur një supermarket 

Shekulli

Në disa lagje në periferi të kryeqytetit francez, Paris, kanë vazhduar trazirat për të shtatën natë rresht, megjithë përpjekjet e policisë. Pjesa më e madhe e trazirave ka ndodhur në verilindje të Parisit, ku edhe nisën trazirat e para, një javë më parë

Trazirat më serioze sërish kanë ndodhur në rajonin e Seine Saint Denis, në verilindje të Parisit. Banda të zemëruara sulmuan policinë dhe u vunë zjarrin disa makinave. Po ashtu u sulmuan dhe dy shkolla fillore, një postë dhe një qendër tregtare

Për shkak të trazirave të pandërprera në periferi qeveria franceze ka thirrur një seancë urgjente. Kryeministri, Domique de Villepin priti fillimisht ministrin e Brendshëm, Nikolas Sarkozy. Pasdite është kryer një takim me nëntë ministrat e tjerë


Në disa lagje në periferi të kryeqytetit francez, Paris, kanë vazhduar trazirat për të shtatën natë rresht, pavarësisht nga përpjekjet e qeverisë për ta vënë situatën nën kontroll. Pjesa më e madhe e trazirave ka ndodhur në verilindje të Parisit, ku edhe nisën trazirat e para një jave. Përplasjet mes policisë dhe të rinjve të zonës filluan pas vdekjes së dy të rinjve të kësaj zone, që, sipas disa njoftimeve, po ndiqeshin nga forcat e rendit. Korrespondenti i BBC-së në Paris thotë se trazirat më serioze sërish kanë ndodhur në rajonin e Seine Saint Denis, në verilindje të Parisit. Banda të zemëruara sulmuan policinë dhe u vunë zjarrin disa makinave. Po ashtu u sulmuan dhe dy shkolla fillore, një postë dhe një qendër tregtare. Sipas disa njoftimeve, zjarri i ishte vënë dhe një salloni të madh automobilash. Në Clichy Sous Bois, një bandë sulmoi disa makina të policisë me gurë dhe bomba artizanale. Situata mbeti e tensionuar gjatë gjithë mbrëmjes. 

*Reagimi*
Dhuna e ditëve të kaluara e ka vënë qeverinë franceze në pozita mbrojtëse. Kryeministri dhe ministri i Mbrojtjes kanë anuluar vizitat e planifikuara jashtë vendit. Ata janë angazhuar se do ta vënë situatën nën kontroll, por në gjirin e partisë së qendrës së djathtë që ndodhet në pushtet, ka patur qëndrime të ndryshme për rrugën që duhet ndjekur për ta bërë këtë. Kryeministri Dominique de Villepin tha se përparësi për autoritetet ishte rivendosja e rendit. "Qeveria është e mobilizuar. Përparësi e saj kryesore është vendosja e rendit dhe vendosja e rendit pa vonesë", - tha kryeministri. "Zjarret dhe përplasjet e qëllimshme janë të papranueshme dhe për to duhet të jepet përgjigje para ligjit, dhe kjo do të ndodhë", - shtoi ai. Kryeministri francez pastaj përsëriti deklaratën e presidentit francez, Chirac, se nuk mund të ketë, nuk do të ketë asnjë rajon në Francë ku nuk funksionon ligji.

*Mbledhja*
Për shkak të trazirave të pandërprera në periferi, qeveria franceze ka thirrur një seancë urgjente. Kryeministri Domique de Villepin priti fillimisht ministrin e Brendshëm, Nikolas Sarkozy dhe ministrin e Punës, Jean-Louis Borlo. Ndërkohë dje pasdite është zhvilluar një takim tjetër me nëntë ministrat e tjerë të kabinetit. I gjithë kabineti qeveritar francez ka zhvilluar për disa orë me radhë bisedime për të gjetur mënyrën më të mirë për të kaluar krizën që ka përfshirë Parisin prej një jave. Nata nga e mërkura për të enjten ishte e shtata me radhë ku aktet e dhunës nuk kanë pushuar. Gjatë këtyre shtatë ditëve të trazirave janë sulmuar policët, madje është plaçkitur edhe një supermarket, ndërsa janë djegur disa biznese private. Në periferitë e prekura jetojnë kryesisht emigrantë dhe tek ta kuota e papunësisë është shumë e lartë. Ndërkohë kritikët akuzojnë

----------


## Davius

*Trazirat në Paris s'kanë të ndalur, arrestohen 34 persona*

Paris, 15:30

Trazirat mes policisë dhe të rinjëve në disa paralagje të Parisit nuk kanë të ndalur tashmë për të gjshtën ditë me radhë. Ndërsa shumë automobila u dogjën në nëntë qytete të Francës, lajmëruan persona zyrtar.

Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme Nikolla Sarkozi deklaroi se gjatë mbrëmjes së kaluar janë arrestuar 34 persona. /Makfaks/

----------


## Lunesta

Ore qe jane trazira islamike kete se ve ne dyshim as bufi. Kush jane ate qe demonstrojne? Jane emigrante myslimane te gjithe. Pse kane dale ne demonstrate? Sepse kur policia arrestoi dy xhepiste algjeriane ketyre nuk ju pelqeu dhe kerkuan lirimin e tyre pakusht. Por ne France cdo gje bazohet mbi ligj, dhe kush e shkel vuan pasojat. 90% e demonstruesve jane muslimane, keto jane faktet. Edhe rrjeti amerikan ABC, keshtu i quajti, 'revolta islamike'. Gje tjeter pastaj se ju e konsideroni pozitive cdo gje qe bejne vellezerit tuaj, ska gje se djegin Parisin, vjedhin supermarkate, ose djegin shkollat publike si vende ku 'shejtani eshte ulur kembekryq'. Kjo eshte e verteta.

----------


## Lunesta

WHY PARIS IS BURNING By AMIR TAHERI 

Fri Nov 4, 6:00 AM ET


(Allahu Akhbar- is the chant of choice!!)

AS THE night falls, the "troubles" start — and the pattern is always the same. 

ADVERTISEMENT

Bands of youths in balaclavas start by setting fire to parked cars, break shop windows with baseball bats, wreck public telephones and ransack cinemas, libraries and schools. When the police arrive on the scene, the rioters attack them with stones, knives and baseball bats. 


The police respond by firing tear-gas grenades and, on occasions, blank shots in the air. Sometimes the youths fire back — with real bullets. 


These scenes are not from the     West Bank but from 20 French cities, mostly close to Paris, that have been plunged into a European version of the intifada that at the time of writing appears beyond control. 


The troubles first began in Clichy-sous-Bois, an underprivileged suburb east of Paris, a week ago. France's bombastic interior minister, Nicholas Sarkozy, responded by sending over 400 heavily armed policemen to "impose the laws of the republic," and promised to crush "the louts and hooligans" within the day. Within a few days, however, it had dawned on anyone who wanted to know that this was no "outburst by criminal elements" that could be handled with a mixture of braggadocio and batons. 


By Monday, everyone in Paris was speaking of "an unprecedented crisis." Both Sarkozy and his boss, Prime Minister Dominique de Villepin, had to cancel foreign trips to deal with the riots. 


How did it all start? The accepted account is that sometime last week, a group of young boys in Clichy engaged in one of their favorite sports: stealing parts of parked cars. 


Normally, nothing dramatic would have happened, as the police have not been present in that suburb for years. 


The problem came when one of the inhabitants, a female busybody, telephoned the police and reported the thieving spree taking place just opposite her building. The police were thus obliged to do something — which meant entering a city that, as noted, had been a no-go area for them. 


Once the police arrived on the scene, the youths — who had been reigning over Clichy pretty unmolested for years — got really angry. A brief chase took place in the street, and two of the youths, who were not actually chased by the police, sought refuge in a cordoned-off area housing a power pylon. Both were electrocuted. 


Once news of their deaths was out, Clichy was all up in arms. 


With cries of "God is great," bands of youths armed with whatever they could get hold of went on a rampage and forced the police to flee. 


The French authorities could not allow a band of youths to expel the police from French territory. So they hit back — sending in Special Forces, known as the CRS, with armored cars and tough rules of engagement. 


Within hours, the original cause of the incidents was forgotten and the issue jelled around a demand by the representatives of the rioters that the French police leave the "occupied territories." By midweek, the riots had spread to three of the provinces neighboring Paris, with a population of 5.5 million. 


But who lives in the affected areas? In Clichy itself, more than 80 percent of the inhabitants are Muslim immigrants or their children, mostly from Arab and black Africa. In other affected towns, the Muslim immigrant community accounts for 30 percent to 60 percent of the population. But these are not the only figures that matter. Average unemployment in the affected areas is estimated at around 30 percent and, when it comes to young would-be workers, reaches 60 percent. 


In these suburban towns, built in the 1950s in imitation of the Soviet social housing of the Stalinist era, people live in crammed conditions, sometimes several generations in a tiny apartment, and see "real French life" only on television. 


The French used to flatter themselves for the success of their policy of assimilation, which was supposed to turn immigrants from any background into "proper Frenchmen" within a generation at most. 


That policy worked as long as immigrants came to France in drips and drops and thus could merge into a much larger mainstream. Assimilation, however, cannot work when in most schools in the affected areas, fewer than 20 percent of the pupils are native French speakers. 

France has also lost another powerful mechanism for assimilation: the obligatory military service abolished in the 1990s. 

As the number of immigrants and their descendants increases in a particular locality, more and more of its native French inhabitants leave for "calmer places," thus making assimilation still more difficult. 

In some areas, it is possible for an immigrant or his descendants to spend a whole life without ever encountering the need to speak French, let alone familiarize himself with any aspect of the famous French culture. 

The result is often alienation. And that, in turn, gives radical Islamists an opportunity to propagate their message of religious and cultural apartheid. 

Some are even calling for the areas where Muslims form a majority of the population to be reorganized on the basis of the "millet" system of the Ottoman Empire: Each religious community (millet) would enjoy the right to organize its social, cultural and educational life in accordance with its religious beliefs. 

In parts of France, a de facto millet system is already in place. In these areas, all women are obliged to wear the standardized Islamist "hijab" while most men grow their beards to the length prescribed by the sheiks. 

The radicals have managed to chase away French shopkeepers selling alcohol and pork products, forced "places of sin," such as dancing halls, cinemas and theaters, to close down, and seized control of much of the local administration. 

A reporter who spent last weekend in Clichy and its neighboring towns of Bondy, Aulnay-sous-Bois and Bobigny heard a single overarching message: The French authorities should keep out. 

"All we demand is to be left alone," said Mouloud Dahmani, one of the local "emirs" engaged in negotiations to persuade the French to withdraw the police and allow a committee of sheiks, mostly from the Muslim Brotherhood, to negotiate an end to the hostilities. 

    President Jacques Chirac and Premier de Villepin are especially sore because they had believed that their opposition to the toppling of     Saddam Hussein in 2003 would give France a heroic image in the Muslim community. 

That illusion has now been shattered — and the Chirac administration, already passing through a deepening political crisis, appears to be clueless about how to cope with what the Parisian daily France Soir has called a "ticking time bomb." 

It is now clear that a good portion of France's Muslims not only refuse to assimilate into "the superior French culture," but firmly believe that Islam offers the highest forms of life to which all mankind should aspire. 

So what is the solution? One solution, offered by Gilles Kepel, an adviser to Chirac on Islamic affairs, is the creation of "a new Andalusia" in which Christians and Muslims would live side by side and cooperate to create a new cultural synthesis. 

The problem with Kepel's vision, however, is that it does not address the important issue of political power. Who will rule this new Andalusia: Muslims or the largely secularist Frenchmen? 

Suddenly, French politics has become worth watching again, even though for the wrong reasons. 

Amir Taheri, editor of the French quarterly "Politique internationale," is a member of Benador Associates.

----------


## Lunesta

Islamic riots expose France's fault lines
Emma-Kate Symons, Paris

November 02, 2005
FRANCE has plunged into a bitter debate over the failure to integrate its large Muslim community after five nights of rioting in a Paris suburb populated by North African immigrants.

As locals mourned the deaths of two teenage boys rumoured to have died last week while being chased by police, Interior Minister Nicolas Sarkozy reiterated his vow of zero tolerance against urban violence. 

But he stood accused of playing into the hands of the extreme Right and National Front leader Jean-Marie Le Pen by using words such as "scum" to describe violent youths who made life "impossible" on high-rise council estates such as those in Clichy-sous-Bois. 

Muslim leaders from the northeast Paris suburb have released video evidence they claim proves police threw tear-gas grenades into a suburban mosque on Sunday evening. 

Worshippers were praying during violent unrest sparked by the death by electrocution of two youths aged 15 and 17 on Thursday evening. 









Mr Sarkozy is a presidential aspirant who has made his career on a tough law and order stance. Since the riots, he has angered political leaders from his ruling Centre-Right party to the socialist Left, for engaging in "dangerous demagoguery". 

Arnaud Monteborg, the co-founder of the New Socialist Party, said Mr Sarkozy was "poaching the territory of the extreme Right". "We are ... in the 'Sarko circus'," he said. 

Minister for the Promotion of Equal Opportunities Azouz Begag even chastised his colleague for the use of language such as "scum" to describe the young people of the suburbs. 

"This is about the absolute failure of integration - we don't offer hope," said Jean-Marc Benamou, journalist and author of a book about the Socialist prime minister Francois Mitterrand. 

According to the Socialist Party's Dominique Strauss-Kahn, the riots marked "the failure of the politics of Nicolas Sarkozy". But political commentators were divided about the political implications of the high-risk Sarkozy strategy as he fights his party rival Prime Minister Dominique de Villepin for the UMP presidential candidacy in 2007. 

On Thursday night Ziad Benna and Bouna Traore died and a third youth was seriously injured when they sought refuge in an electricity substation. 

Despite denials by police officials and Mr Sarkozy and Mr de Villepin, friends of the boys said they were being pursued by police after a false accusation of burglary and that they "feared interrogation". 

More than 70 cars have been torched, dozens of police injured and more than 50 arrests have been made in a running battle between local youths and police over five nights. 

Extra police and firefighters were dispatched to the troubled suburb and authorities reported an evening of relative calm yesterday, although there were 12 more arrests. 

The parents of the dead boys refused to meet the Interior Minister when he visited Clichy-sous-Bois, demanding instead a meeting with the Prime Minister. 

Mr Sarkozy, whose nickname is "le flic" (the cop), has reaffirmed his "total determination" to fight urban violence, which he said had plagued Paris suburbs for 30 years. Earlier this year he was attacked for promising to "clean up the suburbs" - language his critics said was barely coded racist language. 

Anti-immigrant sentiment is particularly high in France, which is struggling against unemployment of 9.8 per cent. 

"Marked on the Left by Dominique de Villepin, Sarkozy must capitalise on the Right and even on the Right of the Right," Liberation newspaper commented. 

Le Monde suggested in an editorial that the Interior Minister was deliberately stirring up tensions to divide France. 

"The minister believes in the existence of a clear separation between 'them' and 'us'," the newspaper said. 

But Le Figaro, a staunch supporter of the Gaullist Government and President Jacques Chirac, said the troubles in the Paris suburbs could only be solved by returning to their roots and improving educational opportunities.

----------


## Lunesta

Several days of Muslim Riots in Denmark 
Jyllands Posten ^ | Offentliggjort 31. oktober 2005 03:00 | Af ERIK THOMLE



For several nights in a row, there has been the worst riots in Århus for many years. 

"This land belongs to us", declared the young rioters. Another arson attack took place sunday night. 

Sunday evening the fire department needed police escorts to get in and extinguish an arsonist fire in Søndervangs Alle. 

The words of the young muslims sound like an open declaration of war against Danish society. The police must stay away. This area belongs to immigrants. 

Four youngsters sit at the wall in the Rosenhøj center, sunday afternoon, self decleared spokesmen, for those groups who three nights in a row has rioted, and put business on fire. 

All around the parking lot, there are swarms of cars with youngster from the immigrant community, who are celebrating the worst riots in Århus in several years. 

Every night, 30 to 40 immigrant youngsters participated. Only two are under arrest. 

It was a victory. 

"We knew that you would come. We are the spokesmen", said one young man with his face covered. 

He was angry. Very angry. 

Petrol though the window. 

At the back of the house was a window broken, and the fire was burning wildly, probably because of petrol that had been thrown in. 

The fire engines waited for police escort so they could enter in and try to put out the fires. 

Bricks from the street have been thrown and crushed windowns all up the street. 

The police reports that the youngsters came to the area armed with rocks that they brought in. 

Rocks against a bakery. 

Saturday, a 16 year old from Somalia was jailed for comitting dangerous violence, because he attacked a bakery with large rocks. One rock barely missed the bakers face. 

Raids. 

"We are tired of being oppressed. We are tired of the police raiding our parents. We are tired of the police stopping our cars, and raids us in public and damages our honour.» 

"We are tired of the police beating up our friends, like they did this afternoon", screams the younf man with his face covered. 

He calles himself 100 percent palestinian, born in a refugee camp in Lebanon, 19 years ago, and is now unemployed in Denmark. 

"The police has to stay away. This is our area. We rule this place" 

And then comes the cartoons of Mohammed. 

" 

"We are angy to what has happened to our profet. We are tired of the Jyllands Post (Danish paper who published cartoons of Mohammed). I know that it wasn't you, but we are not going to take this, what the Jyllands Post has done towards the profet", he states aggressivly, and the others nod in agreement. 

Planned for three weeeks. 

Two of them are Turks, and it is the first time that Turks and Palestinians have joined forces, according to the spokesman. 

"We have planned this for three weeks. That's why only two were arrested on Saturday. Police tried to block us in, but we now how to get out", he states and dissapears chewing on a piece of pizza that he has looted from Fun Pizza.

----------


## qafezezi

> opa plasi xhihadi ne france.
> 
> Po ik o **** kandari se Franca i lke vete keto trazira qe te filloi fshesen kunder refugjateve.
> Mbas kesaj do filloj franca fshesen.Skenarin e bejne te tjeret per ta realizuar e realizon media dhe injorantet.franca coi forca ne Algjeri per te ndihmuar Bung,esligen e jo me per 200 xhamajkjane apo marokene.



C'fare fshese do beje Franca? Kunder kujt? Kunder atyre qe kane lindur ne France dhe qe jane franceze.
Shume vende nuk e imagjinojne dot ate qe po ndodh ne France, se Franca mbahet si vend ku respektohen te drejtat e njeriut.
Po ku jane keto te drejta kur ne keto zona nuk funksionon asgje publike perveç policise.Gjysma e popullsise ne keto zona eshte e papune(mungese transporti,papunsia ne France, rracizem etj).
Revoltat linden pas mosdhenies se ndihmes se shpejte nga ana e dy policeve per dy femijet 15-vjeçar.
Ata qe jane revoltuar nuk jane islamike por i perkasin te gjitha feve te ndryshme.Shumica jane  katolike zezake, te cilet jetojne ne keto zona perqendrimi te krijuara nga e djatha franceze ne vitet 70.
Me ardhjen e te djathtes ne pushtet situata eshte renduar jashte mase ne France(mbipopullim i burgjeve, mos respektimi i te drejtave nderkombetatre per refugjatet politike etj)
Te gjitha keto qe po ndodhin jane ne favor te se majtes franceze qe eshte eshte ndoshta per te drejta te barabarta midis te gjithe francezeve sidoqofte ngjyra e tyre.
Por ky eshte vetem fillimi, vetye deputetet franceze pohuan sot se gjendja do te keqesohet ne muajit e ardhshem.

----------


## INDRITI

Se pari me lejoni te them se keto tema "Gladiatoresh" na merziten.
E them kete sepse me akuza e shtremberime nuk dalim askund.
E verteta eshte ajo cfare thote qafzezi me siper, dhe nuk ka aspak lidhje me te qenit Islamik apo edhe heretik.

Pra behet fjale per vdekjen e dy femijeve ne nje kabine elektrike, si rrjedhoje e trembjes se tyre prej policise se qytetit, nderkohe qe ketu sigurisht ka dore opozita e cila po perpiqet ta shfrytezoje ne maksimum kete mundesi kunder pushtatareve, nderkohe qe edhe gazetatve qe nuk ju ka ecur shume koheve te fundit,sajojne shtremberime te tilla, sepse po te perfshihen islamiket ne artikuj ka bereqet :i qetë:  ne shitje.
Njerez gjithekush fiton dicka nga ky shtremberim, psh gazetat shiten, opozita DO TE FITOJ PRESTIGJ por dicka me habit!! Shtrembesi cfare fiton?

Ke frike te bjere nje rrufe dreqi e mori se do dalin tipa dhe do thone:"e vune bomben Islamiket"

Parashikohet kohe e keqe edhe tek kjo teme...

----------


## Hyllien

Me sa e kam ndjekur lajmin revoltat kane ndodhur ne zona te populluara kryesisht nga myslimane. Megjithate revolta nuk eshte Islamike, sepse arsyeja e rebelimit nuk eshte me baze fetare. 
Mes tyre mund te kete edhe pjesetare te feve te tjera megjithese shumica jane myslimane. Ne kete rast nuk i bashkon feja, por te qenit te varfer dhe te papune, te qenit te perjashtuar nga shoqeria Franceze (kontribut dypalesh).

Shqiptaret, kinezet, afrikanet, ruset....shume bashkesi e çrregullt. Ne mendje qellimi ishte  jo-myslimanet mbase (uroj te gabohem). Kjo do ta bente edhe me te pakuptimte kete bashkesi. Sepse myslimanet ne France jane shumica Afrikane. Keta kane dhe nje fatkeqesi perveç te qenit nga nje vend i huaj, jane lekurezinj. Megjithese mendoj se edhe Shqiptaret(ka shume shqiptare punetore ne France?) e Ruset dhe çdokudh qe ka ardhur nga halli, kane problemet e tyre dhe jane ne pozicione me te uleta se vendasit, gje qe eshte normale, afersia e kultures (dhe pamjes) i ka ndihmuar me teper se Afrikanet.
Revoltat jane, revolta te nje minoreti te izoluar dhe te poshteruar (nga fati), nje minoreti qe e ndjen veten te diskriminuar edhe kur nuk diskriminohet me te vertete. Megjithese besoj se keta njerez shihen me njefare perçmimi, jo vetem nga fati por edhe nga njerezit vendas, faji nuk eshte vetem i Francezeve. As vetem i atyre te varferve, hajdute (nga e keqja, por nuk eshte justifikim), te pashkolluar, te huaj dhe te ndryshem. Nje pjese e fajit i duhet lene fatit (ai as nuk kundershton, as nderron mendje  :buzeqeshje:  ).
Cila eshte zgjidhja? Te shohim çdo thone francezet me de Villepinin ne krye. Mendoj se keto lagje/qyteza nuk duhen lene ne fatin e tyre, te shkeputura nga pjesa tjeter e shoqerise. Se pari duhet dhene me teper edukim pa neglizhuar kulturen e ndryshme. Mbase duhen shperndare fare dhe te perzien mes Francezeve (sa mire do ishte te ndodhte vullnetarisht), gje qe nuk do jete e lehte pa tolerancen dhe mirekuptimin reciprok, dhe po te kihet parasysh qe po dlasim per miliona banore te ndryshem nga shoqeria nacionaliste franceze.
_Mbase i kthehem perseri kesaj teme per te shkruar me me nge por me pare dua te di ç'thone forumistet qe banojne ne France?_

----------


## gazi

Nuk ka te beje asgje me islamistet, por shkurt eshte nje gjenocid qe ka filluar Sarkozi ndaj te huajve e pikerisht ndaj refugjateve afrikan.Brenda dy muajeve ne Paris u dogjen tri qendra strehimi te refugjateve ne te cilat mbi 90% ishin afrikan dhe kryesisht te krishtere ku shume nga te vdekurit nga zjarri ishin femije.E njejta dhune eshte duke u zhvilluar edhe tani ndaj te huajve ne disa lagje ne  periferi te Parisit. Kjo te kujton kur millosheviqi mundohej te arsyetonte dhunen ne Kosove duke thene se po i luftonte terroristat islamik shqiptar.

----------


## Lunesta

Ne fakt do kisha besuar dhe une qe nuk eshte proteste e islamikeve nese nuk do te kisha pare thirrjet e demonstruesve allahu akbari tek pamjet filmik te CNN.

Ceshtja eshte me e koklavitur se c'duket. Me sa shoh eshte koha qe Evropa te heqi dore nga koncepti i Multikulturalizmit. Nuk arrihet multikulturalizmi kur nuk ke faren e duhur. Te heqe dore gjithashtu nga koncepti i 'political correctness'. Dhe ta shohe te verteten ne sy.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Nje forumist qe banon ne France me tha keshtu : Bobooo sa larg jane ata çunat aty qe po flasin per shtate pale qejfe. Po pse e pyeta une ? Po se duhet te kesh JETUAR (dhe jo jetuar, kujdes ketu ! me tha ai) ne France per qe ta kuptosh ç'po ndodh. Po pse me te madhe i thashe une, kete punen e JETUAR ? Po sepse, me tha ai, nuk mjafton te jesh fizikisht ne France dhe ta kesh mendjen tek dardhat apo ferrat qe ke lene ne atdhe, por duhet te kesh jetuar mes francezeve dhe folur frengjisht me ta (se njoh dhe nga ato qe flasin frenshqip). Paska pune per te kuptuar, i thashe une. Po, me tha ai, histori e gjate, dhe s'kam shume kohe te te tregoj. Dhe u ndame, ai shkoi te takonte shoket e tij franceze, e une erdha ketu me ju...

Kam lexuar ca xhevahire ketu me lart, sa as dimri i gjate nuk me del per te shkruar. Mbetshi me shendet e suksese te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

Autoritetet franceze e kaluan mëngjesin e së premtes duke vlerësuar dëmet e shkaktuara gjatë trazirave të një nate më parë.

Përplasjet mes policisë dhe bandave të të rinjve në lagjet në periferi të Parisit vazhduan për të tetën natë rresht.

Sipas një zëdhënësi të policisë, në verilindje të Parisit, rreth 500 makina u dogjën dhe flakët shkatërruan dhe 27 autobuzë në një vend parkimi. 

Ky ishte dëmi i madh material i shkaktuar gjatë trazirave.

Gjatë natës mes të enjtes dhe të premtes megjithatë, pati më pak përplasje fizike me policinë. 

Por tani pasojat e trazirave po i vuajnë dhe banorët e zonës.

Ata po e gjejnë veten në mes të trazirave që po përfshijnë lagjet e tyre. Një grua me aftësi të kufizuara u dogj rëndë në rajonin e Seine-Saint-Denis kur disa të rinj gjuajtën një autobuz me një shishe benzine. 

*Trazirat përhapen*

Për të parën herë, trazirat tani janë përhapur dhe jashtë Parisit. 

Banda të rinjsh dogjën makina në qytetin e Dizhonit në lindje, në Ruen në Normandi dhe në jug, pranë Marsejës. 

Zyrtarët lokalë në zonat e trazirave po kërkojnë që qeveria të ndërmarrë hapa më të fuqishme për të rivendosur rendin dhe për të hartuar një strategji afatgjatë për të përmirësuar gejndjen në këto zona. 

Por ministri i Brendshëm francez, Nicolas Sarkozy, thotë se problemet në rrethinën e Parisit, janë anashkaluar për 30 vjet dhe do të kërkojnë kohë që të zgjidhen.

Ministri shtoi se fakti që gjatë natës së fundit nuk kishte patur përplasje fizike serioze mes të rinjve dhe policisë, nuk do të thotë se trazirat kanë marrë fund.

----------


## niku-nyc

Problemi ketu eshte racizmi dhe problemi i fese! Por problemi me i madh mbetet qe qeveria Fraceze si dhe gjith qeverit Evropiane Perendimore nuk kan ber punen e tyre per te lejuar imigrantet per inergrimin ne shoqerin e tyre (society), dhe kjo ben qe te ket revolta dhe shperthim dhune nga vendasit qe ndihen te pa siguruar nga te huajt dhe sidmosmos nga imigrantet Afrikane dhe Arabe 

Kjo gje mund te ndodhi dhe ne vende te tjera Evropiane sepse qeverite Evropiane nuk jan te pergatitura per keto lloj ngjarje sic ishte qeveria Franceze dhe kjo gje ka nodhur me incidente te vogla ne Angli, Spanje, Itali, Gjermani qe mund te shperthejn si situata ne Paris sepse mund te ket shum veta mund te frymezoen nga kjo situata dhe te ngrien kurse disa mund ta kritikojn ket akt....

----------


## Kreksi

qafzezi dhe Indriti e than si duhet, ç'ka te komentohet tjeter ?

Qe tani para baneses sime u dogjen disa vetura, e barikaduan rrugen disa adoleshent dhe iken. Ne vend qe te vije shpejt e shpejt ekipi i zjarrfikseve te paret ne vend erdhen policet.
Pra pa lidhje eshte kjo bisede, jo islamike e tjera.
Megjithse duhet pranuar se femijet  e emigrantve te vjeter qe kan lindur ketu ne francê kan mbetur pa ardhmeri fare.
Ku te shkojn ? ketu te diskriminuar, po u kthyen atje ne algjeri, marok tunizi senegalë, guadelup, bregu i fildishte, martinike e gjetiu, ç'të bejn edhe atje kur ndihen si te huaj ne te dy anët ?
Andaj si te pa pune, te pa edukatë të pa shpresa i deklarojn lufte shoqerise civile ne rende te pare e pastaje edhe shtetit. 
Te gjitha tentativat deri me tani pere ti integrua  kete zone si i thojn, rrypin e parisit, kan deshtuar me perpjekjet e shoqatave e me te hollat qe ne puntoret kemi dhen se ne paguajm tatime komunave plus shtetit, te gjitha jan rrxuar si kulla  letrash !
ne kete rremuj dhe kaos, mendohet gjithqka, edhe deri tek pretendimet e arritjes ne fuqi te disa krerve politikë.
Po edhe njeri e tha mire aty se ky lloj urbanizmi tolerante e pacifikator ka deshtuar. papunsia e madhe, shtimi i madh i popullsise nga migracioni dhe ramja e nivelit te jetes tê vetë françezve shtyen dri tek urrejtja apo deri tek armiqsia e paprekur ne fillim, largas, vetem me shiqim e dal nga dal kjo urrejtje po konfrontohet ne terren me kacafytje, djegëje veturash, deposh  dyqane etj.
Mos te themi se keto ishin "netet e kristalta" por duhet te mendohet njehere e mire se keta çuna kan lindur ketu ne kete vend dhe duhet ta duan vendin e tyre e jo ta djegin !

Pra si perfundim, prinderit e tyre jan fajtore se i kan çu duart nga kujdesi familjare dhe me nuk e kryejn detyren sepse ata ishin te bindur se shoqeria civilizuese e shteteve europiane demokratike din se si te edukohet femija qe nga para-shkollimi e duke menduar pra se kete detyre duhej te kryenin instucionet shtetrore ata harruan fare se ne ç'far hendeku i kan derguar femijt e tyre, ne nje rruge qorre !
Tani eshte shume vone te korrigjohen keta adoleshent, qe si kan me teper se 16 vjete, e qe ketu me ligje prindi s'ka te drejt as  te preki me dor femiun e tije se denohet me burg gjoa se  e ka keqtrajtuar femiun etj.
Ksaj i thijn hyp se të vrava,  zbrit se të vrava !
 Kjo eshte kurtha e nje emigranti te mjere, qe besa edhe neve shqiptarve do na ndodhi e njejta gje, mos mendoni se do shpetojm me mire se tjeret....

----------


## Wordless

Ke shume te drejte, kur lexoj ca ketu qe flasin kodra pas bregut me hipin
kacabujte. Franca eshte ne prag te luftes civile :-( 
- 12 000 000 emigrante myslymane (shumica "franceze" te "natyralizuar" qe s'do
thote aspok i integruar, kete e kam nga eksperienca ime)
- nga 400 000 emigrante qe hyjne ne vite ne France rreth 300 000 vine nga 
vendet arabe te afrikes se veriut (martesa, bashkime familjare etj)
- ne shume komuna, ne regjistrat e lindjeve emrat arabo-myslymane perbejne
shumicen (per te mos ushqyer partite e ekstremit te djathte, qeveria Franceze
para ca kohesh nxorri nje ligj qe ndalon publikimin e regjistrit te lindjeve)
- brezi i dyte e i trete arabo-myslyman (te lindur ne France) identifikohen me 
shume se prindrit e tyre me Marokun, Algjerine etj nderkohe qe peshtyjne
mbi Francen e simbolet e saj, pra nje deshtim i plote i integrimit ne vendin prites
(qe te jesh i lidhur me vendlindjen e prinderve, s'ka asgje te keqe, por te peshtysh
mbi vendin prites eshte shkalla siperore e mosmirnjohjes)
- feja Islame e perzier me zakonet e nomadeve te shkretetires dhe 
çobaneve te Atllasit qe  bejne ligjine ne lagjet e tyre.
-  etj etj etj


Shume shpejte kjo mase "homogjene", etnikisht e paster do kerkoje 
copen e saj ne pasurite e Frances, sidomos neser kur do perbejne shumicen!
Problemi eshte se pasuria, tokat, pronat, industria, ushtria etj eshte ne dore
te Francezeve 20 karat. Kultura dominuese eshte e rrenjosur te judeo-kristianizmi,
megjithse shumica deklarohen ateiste.

Qe ta mbyll tani, kater "clashe" po marrin forme sot midis Francezeve dhe 
"neo-francezeve" arabo-myslyman:
- ekonomik
- kuluror
- fetar
- etnik

Merri keto konflikte dhe kombinoji si te duash, veç luftes nuk te çojne tjeterkund. 
Revoltat e sotme jane thjesht nje aperitiv  i asaj qe rezervon e ardhmja e afert.


ps. te njejtat problem egzistojne ne Belgjike, Hollande, Danirmarke ... vende
ku arabo-myslymanet jene instaluar ne menyre masive pa patur kohe (apo 
deshire) te integrohen.

----------


## Lioness

*Ministrat francezë kanë zhvilluar një takim të jashtëzakonshëm për të diskutuar se si mund ta frenojnë valën e dhunës, e cila është përhapur nga disa lagje periferike të Parisit në disa qytete të tjera.* 

Ndërkohë, turma njerëzish kanë organizuar marshime në Paris duke bërë thirrje për ruajtjen e qetësisë, pas natës më të dhunshme që kur filluan trazirat, ku u shkatërruan rreth 900 makina dhe u dëmtuan disa ndërtesa në të gjithë Francën. 

Disa qindra vetë morën pjesë në një marshim që u zhvillua në lagjen periferike të Parisit Olnej Su Bua e cila është prekur rëndë nga aktet e dhunës. 

Policia tha se pas trazirave të së premtes në mbrëmje kishte bërë më shumë se 250 arrestime. 

Dhuna mes policisë dhe të rinjve kryesisht me origjinë afrikane, njoftohet se është përhapur edhe në qytete të tjera franceze si Marsejë, Strasbur dhe Tuluzë. 

Duke folur përpara senatit francez, kryeministri Domenique de Villepin tha se nuk do ta pranonte dhunën e shfaqur.

----------

